# PAulding County WMA



## madcop942 (Nov 9, 2010)

Does anybody hunt the Paulding WMA?

The property I am hunting this year is not very productive...honestly, it just sucks.

Very few deer...just a disappointment.

Looking to hunt close to home.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 9, 2010)

i hunt it every chance i get. You WILL see other people. The last several years it has gotten really crowded. I still see and kill plenty of deer, just not like it was in the late 90's and early 2000's. Look at my profile, there are a couple PF deer on there that I have taken. Hunt funnels and trails more than feeding areas. After the second day of folks tromping through the woods the deer are not on there normal pattern. They are more or less dodging hunters and trying to lay low. good luck.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 10, 2010)

Avoid creeks & easy access parking areas...Look for areas
difficult to access and you will avoid most other hunters....


----------



## Jranger (Nov 10, 2010)

Yup...plenty of deer there. You just have to be willing to go get em. And don't hunt with Jeff Raines...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 10, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Yup...plenty of deer there. You just have to be willing to go get em. And don't hunt with Jeff Raines...



especially if ya don't want a long drag


----------



## Jranger (Nov 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> especially if ya don't want a long drag



Done any scouting yet? I need to get out there this week and look around myself...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 10, 2010)

I be out ther soon scouting.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> especially if ya don't want a long drag



No doubt


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 10, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Done any scouting yet? I need to get out there this week and look around myself...



Gonna try to get out there today or tomorrow.Looking over it on google earth now,trying to get waaaayyy back


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 10, 2010)

Seen 4 of these today,ran this one down and dispatched with machete


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 15, 2010)

jeff raines said:


> seen 4 of these today,ran this one down and dispatched with machete



why?


----------



## Jranger (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Seen 4 of these today,ran this one down and dispatched with machete



Kill em all!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Seen 4 of these today,ran this one down and dispatched with machete




Nice!!! Those things sound like a truck coming thru the woods.

I saw two in my lil spot. Gonna wait till small games season to bust'em.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> why?



Because they are a non-native invasive species


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Because they are a non-native invasive species



you Know the Indian's tried to do that to us for that vary reason..... you sure you want to make that mistake? of course i doubt they break as many treaty's as we did.


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 16, 2010)

Those things are annoying!  I never thought I would have to trap them in my backyard because they're digging my yard up.  Kill em all!


----------



## gasportsman52 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey everyone I am new here and just wanted to see if anyone is planning on hunting/camping this weekend in paulding wma. I will be in a red nissan titan. Stop over and say hi if I am around. 

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2010)

gasportsman52 said:


> Hey everyone I am new here and just wanted to see if anyone is planning on hunting/camping this weekend in paulding wma. I will be in a red nissan titan. Stop over and say hi if I am around.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon



PF is over 26000 acres stretching from the south end of the county to the north and over into polk county.

Where bouts you gonna be camping?


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 17, 2010)

ill be out there friday saturday and sunday... unless i get a deer then ill be gone


----------



## jarhead 44 (Nov 17, 2010)

ill be there thursday till sunday


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 17, 2010)

Bout to go sign-in in a few!


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 17, 2010)

the ambassadeer said:


> bout to go sign-in in a few!



deer doesn't open until tommrow? You camping i guess?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 17, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> deer doesn't open until tommrow? You camping i guess?



Naw just signing in and hanging a stand. I work in Dallas.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh ok i was told you didn't have to sign in to do that.

Find you a good spot call me tell me where it is and find you another ..... Lol


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 17, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> Oh ok i was told you didn't have to sign in to do that.
> 
> Find you a good spot call me tell me where it is and find you another ..... Lol



You only have to sign in once. Im just gettin it over with.

Oh,, I got a good spot fer you..


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2010)

Yup, for sure have to sign in... Tickets a plenty for those who don't.
I hear it's really good right there on the side of 278...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll sign in on the way to church tonight,but stand will be hung right before dark


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 17, 2010)

are the boundries fairly well marked? after looking at the map im worried i could wander of the wma pretty easily


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 17, 2010)

pretty much, you will see the lil yellow WMA signs.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> are the boundries fairly well marked? after looking at the map im worried i could wander of the wma pretty easily



For the most part they are... Just don't ask a DNR guy, chances are they have no idea either... Just don't hunt near the line and you'll be fine.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 17, 2010)

ok kool i think i have found a spot but i would have to leave my jeep on the side of 278 is that ok or should i ride up the dirt road by the check in station a ways before i look for a hunting zone?


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry for asking so many questions this will be my first of everything so don't wanna get a ticket


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 17, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> ok kool i think i have found a spot but i would have to leave my jeep on the side of 278 is that ok or should i ride up the dirt road by the check in station a ways before i look for a hunting zone?



As long as your at the WMA _I_ would think you would be cool on 278.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 18, 2010)

Didn't see a deer today,but did kill a yote.He was slipping around mid-day.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 18, 2010)

Well at least you got something


----------



## RVGuy (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff, you and the rest of the crew in the same locale as last time?


----------



## White Stag (Nov 18, 2010)

Heard someone cut down around 5:40 pm anybody get one...jumped one goin in but that was it.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 18, 2010)

i went and checked in this evening. The page I saw had a bunch of little bucks on it and one 4.5yr old 11 pt. Ill be out there mid day tomorrow. My son is having surgery at 7am.


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Didn't see a deer today,but did kill a yote.He was slipping around mid-day.



good deal!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 18, 2010)

RVGuy said:


> Jeff, you and the rest of the crew in the same locale as last time?



Nope
I moved down the road behind the church,Gary and his bunch were still in mid ga.

I'm heading down to Washington Co.in the morn.

I was in a great spot,but it need shooting lanes cut to be effective+ it was over a mile walk.Yep I measuered it,that's just too far


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 18, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> i went and checked in this evening. The page I saw had a bunch of little bucks on it and one 4.5yr old 11 pt. Ill be out there mid day tomorrow. My son is having surgery at 7am.



Hope all goes well with your son


----------



## White Stag (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hope all goes well with your son



x's 2 man, yall need anything let Molly and I know.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 19, 2010)

Shot a 5 pointer this morning around 10:30. A lot of 2 yr old deer being killed so far. This is the only thing I've seen other than tree rats...pic later.


----------



## jarhead 44 (Nov 19, 2010)

i killed a 3 pointer this mornin at 830. first 1 i seen there so far... just huntin for meat.


----------



## Lee (Nov 19, 2010)

In the tree now, just had a monster come stomping through. Too bad he was wearing orange!  Oh well, maybe he will get them moving.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 19, 2010)

Saw a few doe tonight... Hope they show up tomorrow! Good to meet you Jarhead...


----------



## Lee (Nov 19, 2010)

Passed on a small spike.  And when I say small, I mean, one side had an inch showing, I never saw the other one.  I didn't want to take a 1 pointer.  My father saw one doe.

Also, was pretty cool, he came from almost the exact same spot that the guy who walked in on me came from.


----------



## childers (Nov 19, 2010)

Jranger said:


> For the most part they are... Just don't ask a DNR guy, chances are they have no idea either... Just don't hunt near the line and you'll be fine.



same with the local police. especially in braswell. if you will hike in there, its loaded with deer


----------



## Lee (Nov 20, 2010)

Few shots early but nothing recently on the south side. Perfect morning!


----------



## striper commander (Nov 20, 2010)

People are shooting everywhere. Some people have shot four times back to back lol. I have not saw a deer yet.


----------



## Lee (Nov 20, 2010)

Gotta love the forest! I thought I heard some one putting a stand up behind me about an hour after daylight.  Apparently the guy, in a last ditch effort to see a deer, decides to let out a machine gun grunt sequence. Think I'll mess with him and grunt back!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 20, 2010)

I just got back from Washington county,hated to ditch paulding forest,but dad called said they were seeing deer everywhere.
So yesterday morning I took off down there.Killed a 2 year old 8.
Just too far form me to walk where I was on PF


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 22, 2010)

jarhead 44 said:


> i killed a 3 pointer this mornin at 830. first 1 i seen there so far... just huntin for meat.





jarhead 44 said:


> killed a buck yesterday evening that had half of his rack was missin. but he was chasing 2 doe. seen 7 deer yesterday evenin.... and nice to meet u to jranger





jarhead 44 said:


> got a big 8 this evening at pf. pics soon



Dang boy!!! you went off!! Lets see the big 8!!


----------



## Jranger (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice... Shoot him over there where I ran into you?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice Buck Jarhead!


----------



## Lee (Nov 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 22, 2010)

jarhead 44 said:


> i killed a 3 pointer this mornin at 830. first 1 i seen there so far... just huntin for meat.





jarhead 44 said:


> killed a buck yesterday evening that had half of his rack was missin. but he was chasing 2 doe. seen 7 deer yesterday evenin.... and nice to meet u to jranger





jarhead 44 said:


> got a big 8 this evening at pf. pics soon



So you killed 3 bucks,when the regs say you can only kill 2 in 1 managed hunt????


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 22, 2010)

Lets see the big ole 3 point


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 22, 2010)

Was out there saturday and sunday, saturday he hiked in to far figured out the deer couldn't get there because it was to steep.....(excuse) sunday we found a nice little feeding area but after hunting the first 3-4 hours figured out it was surrounded by clear cut on 3 sides and my budy was hunting the other so we left. went to a 3 way game trail next to a creek down this old road, but by then it was 11 so we waited about 2 hours and left.

thinking i should go to where jarhead is hunting


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 22, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> Was out there saturday and sunday, saturday he hiked in to far figured out the deer couldn't get there because it was to steep.....(excuse) sunday we found a nice little feeding area but after hunting the first 3-4 hours figured out it was surrounded by clear cut on 3 sides and my budy was hunting the other so we left. went to a 3 way game trail next to a creek down this old road, but by then it was 11 so we waited about 2 hours and left.
> 
> thinking i should go to where jarhead is hunting



It was packed over there.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 22, 2010)

I wonder how long it will take?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 23, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I wonder how long it will take?


----------



## Dupree (Nov 23, 2010)

My phone doesn't show the smileys. I was referring to the guy shooting 3 bucks. All the local gw read these threads. If he in fact shot 3 they will get him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Jeff, can I meet you up there. I'd like to kill me 3 or 4 small bucks, for meat of course, before the cold weather sets in.


----------



## THETRUTH (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## 2789britt (Nov 24, 2010)

i shot atthree over the weekend but missed they were real; spoky i am going back on december for the other hunt though


----------



## GaHunter1231 (Dec 3, 2010)

well I think I am going to give this place a shot.never hunted it before I guess I will hunt it blind this year,any tips where to hunt?I am going to try to be there for the dec. hunt


----------

